# Parts / Price list for 2 Enclosures. hope this is helpful.



## jerobi2k (Jul 31, 2011)

this is brief summary of items used to craft the 2 units below and a continuation from this thread. http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=8986#axzz1Tj3tRKJZ















Parts list and prices for items I used on my 2 enclosures. 
1.)Aquarium Sealant (clear caulk) x1 @ 8.99
2.)Mesh wire roll (Lowes) x1 @ 13.99
3.)Narrow utility hinges 2per pk x3 @ 2.87 = 8.61
4.)Utility pull (small gate handle) x2 @2.87 = 5.74
5.)Barrel Bolts (small gate lock) x4 @2.97 = 11.88
6.)1 gallon Sanding Sealer - water based (or you can use polyurethane water based as well)x1 @22.00
7.)1 Liquid Nail - for Wood Paneling x1 @3.47
8.)Handy Panel- (smaller plywood sheets) x5 @18.42 = 92.10
or
8.)Plywood Sheet [email protected] 13.97 = 41.91
9.)Wall Trim (for Plexi glass frame) x3 @ 1.18 = 3.54
10.)Acrylic Sheet (plexi glass) 30x23 x2 @ 13.98 = 27.96
11.)2x4 piece of wood x3 (for upper / lower support and leg pieces) = 20.16

Total if used handy panel = $218.44
Total if used Plywood = $168.25
for 2 enclosures.

as far as paint was went I used left over paint from other projects I did around the house. the paint was originally purchased at Home Depot and Lowes in the "oops section" for only 1$ per qt and 5$ per gallon. most large do it yourself stores have these sections where they keep paint others have returned at a cheaper price. 
the units both are 4x2 and were both crafted over one weekend using Misc screws / nails, Drill, circular hand saw, hammer, phillips head screwdriver, staple gun, caulk gun and sandpaper. 
for the front and door I used a sheet of plexi, made a frame for it out of molding, sealed it in place and tossed a few screws under the frame so they are hidden and the plexi is secure. the door is hinged to the top, with 3 small hinges and has 2 gate latches on the bottom of each side for locks. the front itself was just a flat piece of wood I cut into three, the door and 2 side panels. also got a small gate handle on the bottom.
with the lower unit I crafted the enclosure aside attaching the front, I wanted to be able to have the basking area lights lowered into the unit itself (on a small unit like this it scares me to have exposed heat lamps) so I measured out a small section and cut it out and wood glued and screwed it back into place reversed. later on I measured my light fixtures and cut out the vent/lighting area.
as far as sealing the unit went I was going to use a Polyurethane water based sealer but one of the guys at Ben Seigel Reptiles recommended using a Water Based Sanding Sealer instead saying "it was easier to work with and dried quickly" he was correct and I did 6-7 coats only on the inside and then used the Aquarium Sealant around the edges once the Sanding Sealer was dry.
to be honest these are very basic units and are a little on the smaller side but I am always in need of smaller units so they will come in handy as long as they stay together. my close friend who is a fantastic craftsman was suppose to build a 8ft unit with me but was unable due to a family loss. I had a few days off and wanted to build something so I tossed these together. the 8ft unit will still be built but is being put on hold for a month or so. building these units alone was a good experience and I look forward to being able to lend my buddy a hand instead of watching over his shoulder, lol. similar units this size pre-made go for about $250.00 each. best of luck on your enclosure adventures and I hope you have as much fun as I did crafting yours as I did mine for my little buddies


----------



## katoeLAZARO (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 31, 2011)

how did you get the plexi glass like that did you glue it on? i need build a front for my beardies enclsoures wanna do it like your really like it


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 31, 2011)

hey Katoe I got you buddy!

@adam, if you go to Home Depot or Lowes (prolly any big box hardware store) they have a molding section and you will find what is labled "wall trim" this one has a little bit of a lip which the glass will sit under but is still has a decorative look. I cut the frame to fit the glass and it has about a quater inch lip that sits over the glass, I pre drilled holes on the plexi ( 2 on the sides / 3 on the top and bottom) where it would be hidden under the lip, I used the aquarium sealer (caulk) under the lip of glass that would be covered and I let it dry, then used small screws through the glass and attached it to the wood. after that I put the cut frame in place used a thin line of liquid nails and small framing nails to keep the frame in place. just cut the window in the wood smaller then the glass and the width of the lip in the frame so the caulk and screws are hidden. make sure you pre drill the plexi before trying to force a screw in, I didnt try but Im pretty sure it will crack. once you find the molding with the lip, you will be able to understand what Im describing. between the screws, caulk and nails the window is solid.


----------



## adam1120 (Jul 31, 2011)

ok i got what you were saying im probly gunna do it tommorowi like the simple look of it idk why but i do lol thanks alot the wall trim is the trim running along the glass right? like the light brown part


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 31, 2011)

adam1120 said:


> ok i got what you were saying im probly gunna do it tommorowi like the simple look of it idk why but i do lol thanks alot the wall trim is the trim running along the glass right? like the light brown part



lol, nice. exactly the frame is holding it in place, the plexi is caulked, screwed and then the frame is holding it in place with a thin line of liquid nail and nailed with small thin framing nails. it was the most simple way I could figure out to make a nice door that I could actually put together myself, lol. any other way I thought of either looked to plain or was way beyond my crafting skill level, lol.


----------

